# Bobby...they came...(long post..I apologize)



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got the package of blanks for Trod..Lookin good..I've cut an drilled the one slightly mis-shapen end one to try as a slimline for practice...and to see what's inside the blanks...I'll post up a pix of it later today.. Hate to admit it, but I SOLD Trod's kit..:redface: ..so I'm gonna make a run to the Rock and see what they got like it in stock.. I've already apologized to Trod..LOL...

On another note..your Freedom Pen Deal...

Been reading Sawmill and looks like they want them individually boxed or wrapped with a note of who they are from for 'thank you' purposes. THey advised putting them in plastic baggies.. In my biz..we use little baggies by the millions and would be glad to furnish them to all for nada..(biz expense,don't ya know)lol As far as the notes..below is one I 'sniped' off the Sawmill site and I think we could modify it a little to suit us....Like.....

-------------------------------------

"2cool Fishermen & Woodworkers
www.2coolfishing.com
Just a bunch of ******* Texas 
Gulf Coast Fishermen who are PROUD
of you Guys and Gals...."

-------------------------------

above for heading address...plus possibly a line for 'maker's name'..'type of wood' ....date....etc..plus a text message below thanking them for their service..

Think most of the troops over there have internet access and it would be way cool if they might respond...could even possibly increase membership by a hundred thousand or so. lol...

Open for any and all suggestions or modifications of any kind on the note. It's just a work in progress..We'd have to figure out a 'text' for the message..My biz printer could easily be 'pressured' by me to come up with the insert notes at no cost...I give him a LOT of biz...and ,besides, he's a 'Good' Arab and would prolly like to help out..even if I wasn't putting the 'squeeze' on him.lol

Lemme hear from ALL of you on here on this thread, por favor....

(Also, Bobby...I've got mebbe 40-50 or so nice wood slimlines I've turned over the life of this 'journey' that I haven't given away or sold..Do you think it would be aceptable to include them in the shipment or are they interesed only in corian?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That sounds great. I like the note too. Of course you could include those pens. I am working on the kits today.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Well, here's the 'dry run', Bobby*

Turned this slimline to see the inside of the blanks..I think it turned out GREAT. It's a little 'lite' on the orange color...but I don't think no one wants an ORANGE pen anyways..LOL..

Man, Bobby...that stuff you use is TUFF !!!..and to top it off..while I was assembling I stuck in a mechanism that didn't work.. Easy to fix , though, with my 'pen-disassembly tool' that I thought was a wasted 5 bucks... The blank really finished beautifully..Wet sanded to 12,000 and then Hut Acr Polish.. Hope to make a pass at Trod's 'Biggie' this evening....

Stay tuned.....lol:spineyes:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That did polish out nicely didn't it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If I remember right the watch only had a little orange on it too.:spineyes:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..Yep,Trod...it did finish out really good. NEXT time Marilyn is going shopping for a watch for you...ME and BOBBY are going with her...Ain''t nuthin' in the world wrong with a nice SILVER or GOLD watch...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Trod Cigar*

Taking little steps with Trod's pen and Bobby's blanks. Cranked out an Ultra Cigar this AM..Slowly stepping up sizes of drills...

Trod..don't think the drills for your choice of kits will fit in the blanks.Gonna order some kits for me this AM and think I'll chunk in a Majestic Jr. for you. It uses 12.5 mm drills for the largest part and that's a heck of a lot smaller than the 37/64th that your Statesman needs...Think Bobby and me got a different brand of ruler or sumthin'...:rotfl:

Here's the Ultra Cigar Twist...nice pen...


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

WOW, it's on fire !!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Yep...ol' Bobby done hisself proud on this 'un..Never know what's lurking down inside them blanks..be they wood or acrylic...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim, don't be cornfusing my brain wit al dem fractions an stuff 

Looks cool! It lokos like orange lightening!

You fellars did a good job!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*"This is a test "*

*--------*

OK, Trod....I just gotta ask....What the hell are you testing???


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> *"This is a test "*
> 
> *--------*
> 
> OK, Trod....I just gotta ask....What the hell are you testing???


LOL....I am testing to see if this life is real or just a delusion


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Boy the pens look a lot better in person. Very good job Jim. Oh I got the package today


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

YEAH!

I got the pens today in the mail, you guys did a great job. I think the pens match my watch pretty good. I'll try to take a pic tomorrow.

*THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I apologise for the bad photos but I never can take good pictures of small objects 

You fellas did a great job on the pen to match my watch...




























THANK YOU!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

It did match pretty good. Now since I got 2 of the pens I am going to have to buy me a black face watch with orange trim. :smile:


You think Wal Mart has any????:smile:


----------

